

Google nixes G+ requirement for Gmail accounts - e15ctr0n
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/09/google-nixes-g-requirement-for-gmail-accounts/

======
mcv
Are they also going to undo the YouTube integration? I hate accidentally
finding myself in a YouTube discussion when I thought I was using G+.

